# X on Fresh Install



## N4is3N (Jan 22, 2010)

whether the x-window/KDE is default already exist at the freebsd 8 fresh install? or i should install it separately.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

By default nothing is installed.

Handbook: Chapter 5 The X Window System


----------



## N4is3N (Jan 22, 2010)

I've read in various sources on the Internet, it say we can install X at the time of FreeBSD installation. when choosing what packages you want to install, just check X11 and KDE. is it true?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

N4is3N said:
			
		

> I've read in various sources on the Internet, it say we can install X at the time of FreeBSD installation. when choosing what packages you want to install, just check X11 and KDE. is it true?



Desktop environments like KDE, Gnome or any other window managers can be installed once the base system is setup. You cannot install KDE for example when you are doing a base install. 

FreeBSD provides you with a solid foundation, and you can add anything on top of it. For building xorg, you could use ports or use pkg_add to install it. Same holds for a DE or WM.

Refer the handbook link that SirDice had posted earlier. It doesn't get simpler than what's written there.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use the packages contained on a release CD. By the time you install them they'll be outdated. Just install the base freebsd OS, install the ports tree when asked. Once the machine is up and running read the handbook on updating the ports tree and installing ports. That way you'll get the latest ports for everything.


----------



## N4is3N (Jan 22, 2010)

I do not have internet connection, and I understand the installation package on freebsd requires internet connection. On linux installation, I can choose what packages i can include the same in the basic installation. for example, web servers, software develop, X windows, etc.. well, if there is such a well on FreeBSD? so I do not need to install X separately, because I do not have internet connection.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

There are several packages included on the CD/DVD, you can use those. Do note however that they tend to be somewhat old.


----------



## N4is3N (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, thanks... BTW, what kernel version of FreeBSD 8? i hope thats the lastest one... so it can detect my IPW for internet and i can update packages


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

N4is3N said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks... BTW, what kernel version of FreeBSD 8?


Kernel version is 8.0-RELEASE. FreeBSD works quite differently in this respect compared to Linux. There is no such thing as a Linux OS. Linux is a kernel with a bunch of tools and libraries added to it, each distribution has it's own collection. FreeBSD is a complete OS (kernel, userland tools, libraries etc).


----------

